# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Rolling Stones on Mandolin?

## Ed Goist

With today's re-release of The Stones' _Exile on Main Street_ album, I got to thinking (very dangerous, I know!), that MANY of the Stones' early blues-driven and English folk influenced songs would sound killer on mandolin (say from 1967 to 1973 [the albums _Between the Buttons_ to _Goat's Head Soup_]). _Lady Jane_, _She's a Rainbow_, _Love in Vain_, _Country Honk_ and _Street Fightin' Man_ are five great examples.

Does anyone know of any good sources for mandolin TABs for Stones' songs from this eraor for Stones' songs in general?

Thanks;
Ed

----------


## jefflester

Dead Flowers is a good one on mando.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Sounds like a job for Jim Richter or John McGann.

----------


## mandroid

Play along with the recordings , You really don't need no Tab..

----------


## Steve Ostrander

"Love in Vain" has a nice mando part by Ry Cooder.

----------


## Mike Herlihy

I tackled it once, here is the audio track witch pictures on Youtube. It's straightforward, G blues scal

----------


## grumpycoyote

> Dead Flowers is a good one on mando.


Yep - I've been doing this live on Octave for a couple of months now. Simple and fun to play.

I even had some clown insist that it was a Townes VanZandt song (who did do a wonderful cover of it)... he was ready to throw punches when I informed him the Stones wrote it.

----------


## Elliot Luber

I love playing "Paint it Black" with cross picking. Most of their early stuff lends itself to fun mandolin playing.

----------


## JimRichter

Dead Flowers is a staple playing out with GB.  Once a couple years ago, I did a whole set of Stones including Jumping Jack Flash, Paint It Black, Beast of Burden, Starfu$$er, Wild Horses, Monkey Man, Country Honk, Tumblin' Dice, Please Doctor, Brown Sugar, The Last Time, and several more I can't think of right now.

There's a video on YouTube of me playing Dead Flowers on electric mandolin (at a house concert I did) but it's subpar.  

The Stones--especially the Let It Bleed through late 70's Stones (especially the Mick Taylor years)--are a great source of mandolin material.  I still want to work up a version of She's Like a Rainbow.

----------


## journeybear

I'll second most of Jim's list (except for "Starf---er," which I have no use for, and "Paint It Black" and "Monkey Man," which they do so _much_ better than I), and add "Sweet Virginia," "Shine A Light," and "Sweet Black Angel" (yes, all from "Exile"), "Connection" (which I'm glad to hear they've restored to their set list) and "She Smiled Sweetly," from the underrated "Between The Buttons," "No Expectations," "You Got the Silver," and "Waiting On A Friend." Me, I prefer "Honky Tonk Women" to "Country Honk," and the riff from "Brown Sugar" sure is fun to play.  :Mandosmiley:  And though I probably will never do it, the line from "Get Off Of My Cloud" about noisy neighbors - "Just cause you feel so good do you have to drive me out of my head?" - often runs through my mind when I think about people who irritate me.  :Mad: 

Did anyone catch the series of "Exile" covers on the Jimmy Fallon Show last week? Great stuff. Also, Friday's entire show was devoted to a screening of much of the new documentary. Mick and Keith showed up occasionally, funny as ever, and Keith did an interview. In one priceless moment, answering Jimmy's question about his favorite album cover, he misidentified "Let It Bleed" as "Beggars Banquet." You can catch repeats this week 3:05 - 4 AM.

One Stones song I wish people _wouldn'_t cover is "You Can't Always Get What You Want." I hated when Patty Larkin would do this. I would much rather have heard two of her much better songs in the time it took her to do this. Yeah, I know, the song title is pretty much self-fulfilling.  :Wink: 




"

----------


## tree

Whichever song you're covering, it's always fun to mock the Mick strut.  You know - back of hands on hips, elbows back, chest out, lips pooched out.  More fun than should be legal.

----------


## Spruce

> ...and several more I can't think of right now.


"Sittin' on a Fence" is a good one, with a cool little intro that sounds great on mandolin....

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## thistle3585

> Does anyone know of any good sources for mandolin TABs for Stones' songs from this eraor for Stones' songs in general?
> 
> Thanks;
> Ed



Get a uke book.  I've been going through my son's uke book after he surprised me with a rendition of Paint it Black followed by Smoke on the Water and Blackbird.

----------


## Dan Hoover

where to start or stop?? 2 that they covered,that i think would work nicely on mando,"it's all over now" and "little red rooster" oh yea..."sittin on a fence" "lady jane" "tumblin dice" "out of time" "no expectations"...so many.."slave"???
 not sure if they're on there?,but chordie.com might help you out,then just play around with it...then loosen that strap,and wear that mando low like Keef...ciggy,optional? wouldn't recommend it...lollipop better choice..

----------


## journeybear

> "Sittin' on a Fence" is a good one, with a cool little intro that sounds great on mandolin....


Wow - _there's_ an overlooked gem. I believe that's from "Flowers," which if I recall correctly was an American compilation of singles and songs left off the British releases of "Aftermath" and "Between The Buttons." A song I liked on that is "Back Street Girl." Its Parisian-style accordion waltz was unlike any other Stones song. This was an odd transitional period for the band, kind of the same time that The Beatles were working on "Rubber Soul" and "Revolver," and the softer, gentler sides of both bands, plus instrumental experimentation, was reflecting their early explorations into psychedelia. In America, The Stones seemed to be following The Beatles' lead, albums with somewhat similar transformations appearing a few months later, though the actual timeline in England may have been closer. Anyway, the two bands were clearly in the forefront for a couple/few years there. I'm sure people have their favorites - The Kinks and The Who were also doing a lot at the time - but the discussion back then was pretty much who was better, The Beatles or The Stones, and they seemed to be the ones duking it out for the top spot. (Too bad The Searchers didn't last - I rather liked them, and their use of the 12-string helped steer me toward the mandolin.)

 Sorry to go on so, but I never get a chance to talk about this stuff with my actual friends - they're either too young or jaded - so I relish the opportunity to share with my "virtual friends." Hope that's all right!  :Wink:

----------


## ald

I tend to like all the Stone's albums up to Between the buttons. I liked a lot of their singles thereafter but I didn't really keep track of their albums

----------


## mandocrucian

I've done this type stuff for years and years and will probably always be denied any mention of it, even after teaching many of those rhythm grooves/parts in lessons and in workshops.  ...._may as well be Ralph Nader at a teabag rally._ 

_"Honky Tonk Woman"_  (the 45 single version with all of those ripped-off Ry Cooder guitar lines)
_"Jumping Jack Flash"
"Sympathy For The Devil"
"Brown Sugar"
"The Last Time"
"It's All Over Now"
"Paint It Black"
"Moonlight Mile"_

Learn the guitar parts of the recordings so that it retains as much of the punchiness as possible. If you can't get it by ear, dig out some of those various rock guitar magazines that ran transcriptions. (Though they've probably issued guitar transcription books on the Stones by now.)  If you didn't/wouldn't put in the time to learn to read standard notation, I guess you're out of luck (and you can only blame yourself).

The _only_ bluegrassized version of any Stones tunes I ever did (and way back in the late 70's) was the Bill Keith/Jim Rooney rendition of _"No Expectations"_ off Keith's *Something Bluegrass* LP.

----------


## luckylarue

Keith tunes are usually on the twangy side and translate well to mando/acoustic style.  "You got the Silver" is one that I've done before.

----------


## jim simpson

We currently include Honky Tonk Woman, It's All Over Now, White Horses in our set list. Used to play Ruby Tues. 
Love the Stones.

----------


## journeybear

I'm sure you meant "Wild Horses." No worries.

One of my all-time favorite chord riffs (is there an actual musicological term for this?) is the E - D - A back to E that drives "The Last Time." It's instantly recognizable. Play it a little differently and you've got "All Right Now." Good stuff.

----------


## Jim Garber

I always thought _Beast of Burden_ would sound great on mandolin, backing up the vocals.

----------


## tree

True story:

Couple of weeks ago I was riding home with my 15-year-old boys.  Since one of them was driving  :Disbelief:  I had a brief moment of uncontested radio dibs.  Surfing the presets, I paused long enough to recognize Beast of Burden.  

The one in the back seat gets all excited and says, "Wait, wait a minute, don't tell me . . . um, The Eagles."

"No dude, that's the Rolling Uglies.  Just listen to the singer - you can't mistake Mick Jagger for anybody.  Plus, if you can't understand the words, the odds are very good it's him.  Tell me what he's singing about.

"Uh . . . a pink Suburban."

Badda bing.  I like it even better than the real lyrics.

----------


## Ed Goist

I'll never be your Pink Suburban
My tires are broad but they ain't burstin'
All I want is for you to get gas for me
I'll never be your Pink Suburban
I drove for miles, my buns are hurting
All I want is for you to get gas for me

Am I fast enough?
My ride rough enough?
Am I clean enough?
I'm not too blind to see...

----------

Ben Cooper, 

hank, 

jhowell

----------


## journeybear

> I always thought _Beast of Burden_ would sound great on mandolin, backing up the vocals.


Been there - done that. Don't know why, but one time while playing on the street and getting roundly ignored, it occurred to me that I should be playing stuff that was instantly recognizable. After mulling it over for a while my brain clicked on "Beast Of Burden" - as I said, I don't know why - which I proceeded to play for an hour because once I got started it got stuck in my brain. Actually didn't do too well for me, after all.  :Frown: 




> "No dude, that's the Rolling Uglies.  Just listen to the singer - you can't mistake Mick Jagger for anybody.


FWIW - Latest teen sensation Kesha has a couplet in her monster hit "Tik Tok" that mentions the longstanding international sex symbol:

Now, the dudes are lining up 'cause they hear we got swagger
But we kick em to the curb unless they look like Mick Jagger

So there!  :Grin:

----------


## tree

Yeah, when I heard that it made me wonder if Kesha knows who Mick Jagger is . . .

----------


## MandoNicity

One of Yonder Mountain's signature songs is "No Expectations" played jam band style and the opening mando riff is ultra recognizable.  .  I love it!  Also...glad to see so many here mention "Between The Buttons", which is my favorite Stones album, though for most Stones Heads it's much overlooked.  

Ya Ya  
JR
 :Wink:

----------


## f5loar

Maybe my memory is fading but as I remember it when 19th Nervous Breakdown came out in 196? I thought is was pretty cool they used an electric mandolin on that song.  Am I wrong?

----------


## journeybear

No mandolin there. Wonder if you're thinking of "Paint It Black," which features a sitar, still a departure from standard rock instrumentation. I believe the first use of an electric mandolin in rock may be credited to Seals & Crofts, or one of the British folk-rock bands like Fairport Convention or Steeleye Span or Lindisfarne, but Niles may well have a better handle on this.

However, at the risk of sending us off on a tangent, I must say the first time I heard mandolin on a rock record it was by played by Ry Cooder on The Stones' version of Robert Johnson's "Love In Vain," on "Let it Bleed." Again one of the above-mentioned bands may have gotten there first, but I hadn't heard it yet. Of course, soon thereafter there was a flurry of activity for the instrument - Jethro Tull's "Fat Man," The Band's "Rag Mama Rag," Grateful Dead's "Friend Of The Devil" and "Ripple," and surely more. As I said, another thread.  :Wink:  But my point here is these were still acoustic mandolins. The first time I heard an electric-sounding mandolin would have been Seals & Crofts "Diamond Girl."

BTW, as much as The Beatles are nearly always cited as the most innovative band in many ways, and deservedly so, they never used mandolin - George and Paul did on later solo releases, but The Stones had them beat in at least this area.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Early Stones was very bluesy largely due to them ol American Folk & Blues tours and Brian Jones. All the english bands of the day were influenced by the blues greats from those tours. The Yardbirds, Stones, Animals, Groundhogs, Etc right up to Zep and beyond.

I agree some tunes would work well on mando especially the acoustic Mick Taylor era, Dear Doctor is one I may f#rt around with after this read, but I love Spider And The Fly and can't really hear a mando doing it justice. It might tho? It's another one to play with. I've taken a mando break of late, this'll work for a revisit.

----------


## Ransome

We are doing Sweet Virginia and I am playing Mando on it. So far it's working out great. And since it's the re-release of Exile this week it seems fitting.

Ran$ome

----------


## journeybear

> ... but I love Spider And The Fly and can't really hear a mando doing it justice ...


Love it too, but I don't see much difficulty playing it. Like most shuffle-type blues, I try to find a key where I can use the barred G form - ie, G = 0-0-2-3, A = 2-2-4-5, etc. That chugging Chuck Berry-style chord riff is easy to use in this fingering by barring and unbarring the D string with the ring finger (A = 2-2-4-5, 2-4-4-5, etc). And 7th chords are easy to work in, too (A7 = 2-2-4-3). Seems to me the song ought to fall into place pretty easily. You probably know just what I mean, but some others newer to the instrument might not have tumbled onto this stuff yet. It's been a looong time, but I used to jam on this and "Under Assistant West Coast Promotion Man" with my old band mates.

----------


## Mandobart

As an earlier poster siad, "You Got the Silver" and "Dead Flowers" are both great on mando.  I also like "Salt of the Earth" from Beggar's Banquet.  I play a lot of blues, so "Shake Your Hips" from Exile works well.  "Honky Tonk Women" and "Faraway Eyes" are great in a twangy style, lots of tremolo.  I attempt to follow Jim Richter's style of fully translating the song to mando, and not doing a "picking on" or "Stones do Bluegrass" kind of thing.

----------


## allenhopkins

> One of Yonder Mountain's signature songs is "No Expectations" played jam band style and the opening mando riff is ultra recognizable.  .  I love it!


Here's Yonder Mountain doing _No Expectations:_



Mandolin part doesn't blow me away, but a nice jam groove...

New Deal String Band w/Frank Greathouse did a nice job on this song, back in the day.

----------


## Spruce

> New Deal String Band w/Frank Greathouse did a nice job on this song, back in the day.


So did Bill Keith and Jim Rooney.....

----------


## Ed Goist

Happy to bump this thread...
_"Wild Horses"_ has been mentioned here several times, and here is a brilliant version.
Wonderful mandolin throughout thanks to Mike Marshall and Sharon Gilchrist. Oh, and Peter Rowan and Bryn Davies aren't to shabby either! *What a band!*

----------


## Kevin Stevens

I just got back home from seeing Bryn play with Tony Rice Unit in Stoughton Wisconsin. She was awesome, as was Josh Williams on mandolin, Rickie Simpkins, Wyatt Rice and of course Tony were awesome! I just sat there with my mouth hanging open most of the show.

----------


## Darren Bailey

> I'll never be your Pink Suburban
> My tires are broad but they ain't burstin'
> All I want is for you to get gas for me
> I'll never be your Pink Suburban
> I drove for miles, my buns are hurting
> All I want is for you to get gas for me
> 
> Am I fast enough?
> My ride rough enough?
> ...


Like it.

----------


## Ronny Stecher

I've been trying to transpose a lot of things I know from guitar to mando, Here's my attempt at Angie by the Stones. The wind can be heard and I'm a little sloppy due to some arm issues, but you get the gist.

It's Am E7 G Bb F C Dm C Em & the chorus is G Dm Am C F G (extended chorus has..) Dm Am Dm Am Dm Am C F G. 

My version is not pristine and could be tweaked. The initial chorus blast does not have the extention and I just play 2 run throughs of the main body, It's not perfect and better players with smaller fingers can do a much better job, but I figured I'd add this as I didn't see Angie listed prior. I hope you like, I just like to putz around.

----------

Ben Cooper

----------


## JeffD

I was told the Rolling Stones was "old people music, suitable for paunch rockers and nearly dead hippies. Would you like some patchouli with that."

I didn't have the guts to tell these 20 somethings I played mandolin.

----------


## Ed Goist

As long as Keith Richards is part of the Rolling Stones they will be important to the genre.

----------


## jab

I dated this girl in college when Some Girls came out. I caught her singing Beast of Burden at the top of her lungs and she was (seriously) singing the chorus "don't ever leave, your pizza burnin'". I dumped her.

----------


## journeybear

What? You mean that_ isn't_ how it goes?  :Disbelief: 

There are lots of websites devoted to misheard or misinterpreted lyrics. These are two of my favorites: http://www.kissthisguy.com/ http://www.amiright.com/

----------


## Larry R

Love In Vain is a great mandolin song. I just try to do a mix of chords and a little lead.

----------


## Trevor Thomas

"old people music, suitable for paunch rockers and nearly dead hippies"

Yep, this has been the standard mainstream line of criticism since 1977. Every article written about the Rolling Stones will normally start by mentioning their ages, in a way that they don't for hardly any other band, and certainly not for other genres.  It's become cliched. You never read articles that start "Aging Motown dinosaur Stevie Wonder", or "60s Pop Relic Paul McCartney" or "Geriatric Opera singer Placido Domingo" or "One-Foot-in-the-Grave Blues Crooner BB King", do you? It's just 'byline' stuff. 

In an interview I once read, Keith Richards said "I've been a 'dinosaur' since I was about 34 years old - it doesn't really bother me".

----------


## Markus

Played 'waiting on a friend' during last night's set. Works nice with acoustic and mandolin, a better song than initially appears. Benefits from a nice spare arrangement, has a fun progression to solo on.

----------


## JeffD

> In an interview I once read, Keith Richards said "I've been a 'dinosaur' since I was about 34 years old - it doesn't really bother me".


 :Laughing:

----------


## zombywoof

Since the later 1960s, Keef has spent alot of time in Open G tuning.  Keef once described his playing style as three fingers, two chords and one a*#hole or something.  But as long as Keef is alive rock & roll will do just fine.  

A Stones tune we have alot of fun throwing the mandolijn in on is "Paint It Black."  Then again, we also use a kazoo on that one.

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...One of my all-time favorite chord riffs (is there an actual musicological term for this?) is the E - D - A back to E that drives "The Last Time." It's instantly recognizable. Play it a little differently and you've got "All Right Now." Good stuff.


Brilliant stuff! And played a little differently still it's _Sympathy for the Devil_! Keith has gotten a lot of mileage out of the E, A, B & D chords in the key of E  :Smile: 

I've discovered that many Stones songs sound fantastic on the GDAE tenor guitar. Great stuff!

----------


## Jim Garber

I always thought that _Beast of Burden_ would sound especially good on mandolin.

----------


## dcoventry

You can't always get what you want......it's a nice one on mando.

----------


## LM_in_KY

> You can't always get what you want......it's a nice one on mando.


That's what Im learning right now. The 'Stones have a lot of stuff that will transfer over quite nicely for me, because I know most of their stuff by heart and the Keefs G tuning is sort of a natural for transferring to the mando. FActory Girl, Street Fighting Man, there is a lot of great old stuff. I dont want to pigeon hole myself just playing rock oriented stuff, but if you are just starting out, its a good way to get familiar with the instrument.  :Coffee:

----------


## Ed Goist

When playing _"You Can't Always Get What You Want"_ try opening the D-string on your C chord (making it C9?) two strums before going to F...Sounds sweet!

I've recently become obsessed with Stones songs on my GDAE tenor guitars...Having the A barre at 2, the B & B7 barres at 4, the E "double barre" (1-2-2-4) at one, and that big, fat open D chord make many Stones songs sound awesome in this tuning (better than they sounded on my 6-string IMHO!).

BTW, does anyone know for sure the three notes that follow the two B chords in the riff of _Jumping Jack Flash_? Playing around with this the other night I found that E->F#->A (all played on the D-sting @ 2->4->7) sounded right to me, but I don't think this is how I learned it on the 6-string all those years ago.  :Smile:  Thanks.

Ed <-- Playing through the Stones catalogue (_British spelling used on purpose_) until further notice.  :Grin:

----------

hank

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...
> BTW, does anyone know for sure the three notes that follow the two B chords in the riff of _Jumping Jack Flash_? Playing around with this the other night I found that E->F#->A...snip...
> Ed <-- Playing through the Stones catalogue (_British spelling used on purpose_) until further notice.


Woodshedded this song tonight for several hours and came up with a pretty close rendition on the GDAE tenor guitar. For the riff, I settled on:
Power B X2 --> E --> F# --> Power D
Below is the complete tab/chart for the studio version of the song.
_Enjoy!_

*Jumpin' Jack Flash*, The Rolling Stones
GDAE Tab & Chord Chart
(Sounds best on longer scale GDAE instruments)

Main Riff
E|-------------------------|
A|----------0-----0-----0--|
D|--4-4-2-4-0-2-4-0-2-4-0--|
G|--4-4--------------------|

BAD X3
BBB
(_"Watch it!"_)
Main Riff X6
BDAE X2
BB
Main Riff X6
BDAE X2
BB
 BEDC# (play the E, D, & C# chords as descending barre chords)
BBB
Main Riff X10
BDAE X2
BB
BEA X 15 (to fade)

Notes: 
* Vamp and "flutter strum" the lines of multiple B-chords
* Build solos out of the B-minor pentatonic scale (B, D, E, F#, & A). _It's no coincidence these are the notes in the main riff_.  :Smile: 
* When in doubt, ask yourself, WWKD? (_"What would Keith do?"_)  :Wink:

----------

hank, 

LM_in_KY

----------


## LM_in_KY

As a Brian Jones / Mick Taylor era 'Stones afficiando, They can be seen/heard  playing the riff a few ways, as I'm sure you know.  When Mick Taylor played it live, he was standard and Keef was open G. Not sure how it works out for mandolin, but not really relevant. What is, is that Ed Goist is my new mando hero. Thank you Ed, Really . . . Making the stuff I know by ear/heart more accessable to my mando and I  has moved me about 5 rungs up on the Darwinian Ladder of mandonicity.  Thanks again for taking time to post this great stuff !!
 :Chicken:  :Coffee: 
Regards,
Lem in KY  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Dobes2TBK

umm.... "we kick 'em to the curb _cuz_ they look like Jagger"????

----------


## Charlieshafer

Here's a version of "You Got The Silver", all acoustic, that's not a bad video. Their version is brilliant on their cd, but this'll have to do. No mando, but it's easy to see how it fits...

----------


## Ed Goist

> bedc# (play the e, d, & c# chords as descending barre chords)


 *x 4*

----------


## f5loar

> You can't always get what you want......it's a nice one on mando.


  But sometimes you can get what you wish for!  Since doing Rolling Stones songs in the 60's (As Tears Go By) in one of my first bluegrass bands along with my brother playing banjo in the New Deal String Band which were no strangers to doing Stones songs bluegrass style (there one LP was even on the Stones label) I've decided to check off one more item on my "bucket list" and go see the Stones live this month in Washington, DC.  I even up the thrill to get front section tickets so I will at least be able to see them on the stage. 
This may be the last time they do it live together plus digging up the old Stones guitarist Mick Taylor for this 50th Anniv. Tour is a real plus to go this time. While I don't expect them to whip out the mandolin for "Love In Vain" you never know.  Each show they do a different song as voted on that day by the people going and they bring out a special "superstar" guest for each show.  I've heard they are bringing out Eric Clapton for this one which is their last North American show.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## journeybear

Well, they COULD bring Ry Cooder out for "Love In Vain," and a few others. I read somewhere that at the time he was asked to join the band, but turned them down. What a difference that would have made!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Was out camping and singing around the campfire with a bunch of families a last week and a little five-year-old girl requested "Ruby Tuesday." Quite a surprise request from such a little one, but her name was Ruby and her parents play that song for her on the stereo at home, apparently. It works out quite nicely on mandolin with acoustic guitar . . . and a recorder, too, if you must. And bowed bass, if you've got one.

----------


## mandocrucian

*Jumpin' Jack Flash"*
Used to play this one, (even used/taught the riff as an example in some of those "Rhythm Mando Bootcamps" I used to do 10 years ago). 2 options - the first one probably has a little more punch because you're not up the neck so far; the second example is probably closer the original guitar riff, albeit both are an octave higher. On electrics, the second one is just a punchy.

Main Riff
E|-----------------------------|
A|--2---2---o---5-o---5-o---5--|
D|--1---1---2s4-7-2s4-7-2s4-7--|
G|--4---4----------------------|

You can ghost in a (less prominent) open "A" while you slide 2>4 with the first finger (play 5-7 with the ring/middle). You can hit the 11(F#) with the A-D (7-5) doublestop, or you can let the hammer-on 11 continue to ring while you hit the 7-5

E|------------------------------------|
A|--2---2---------5--------5-------5--|
D|--4---4---------7--------7-------7--|
G|--8---8---9s11-11--9h11-11-9h11-11--|


You could use the 4-1-2 B in the lower example. You can slide on the first 9>11 which changes your position with the slide, or you can go directly to 3rd position and use the hammer-on instead.

Niles Hokkanen

----------

hank

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi all 

I just play along with the songs.  Absolutely love the idea of "paint it black" on mandolin!  going to give it a bash tonight!  

Happy playing or is that mando rocking?

----------


## Ben Cooper

Dead Flowers and Prodigal Son.  Both excellent on mandolin!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Ben Cooper

How about that intro to Gimme Shelter?  That would be interesting in mandolin.  I think it would have just the right tone/quality.

----------


## Ben Cooper

Should have shown them how its done!

----------


## Ben Cooper

One more thought... my band used to do Can't You Hear Me Knockin'.  I sang it and played harmonica during the jam at the end (I took the saxophone parts mostly since we didn't have a sax).  I think that mandolin would be great during this song.  Especially during the "choppy" parts at the beginning and using lots of tremolo picking during the jam at the end.  Could be a real rouser!

----------


## Ed Goist

> How about that intro to Gimme Shelter?  That would be interesting in mandolin.  I think it would have just the right tone/quality.


This is great fun to play, and sounds great. 

It's based on the walk-down C# --> B --> A. Use the "A major barre chord shape" (2-2-4-5) and arpeggiate the chords (play them as single notes. So, play the individual notes in these chords:

C# = 6-6-8-9
B  = 4-4-6-7
A  = 2-2-4-5
Walk up, then walk back down, spending just a half-measure on the notes out of B during the walkdown.

This isn't a perfect replication but sounds pretty good and is instantly recognizable once you get the timing and rhythm down.

Oh, and if you have tremolo on your amp or a pedal, set it at about 2:00 and you're there!

----------

Ben Cooper, 

hank

----------


## Ben Cooper

Did anyone already mention Let It Bleed?

----------


## Steve Ostrander

> Yeah, when I heard that it made me wonder if Kesha knows who Mick Jagger is . . .


Never mind that, who the hell is Kesha?

----------


## chewbokitz

'No Expectations' is a fun one, easy chords & solid foundation to play around with your solo's.
The cover by Yonder Mountain is also excellent when you want to turn up the tempo.
Quick search online will give you the chords.

----------

